# DK's  7 Day Nicotine Cessation Log



## dk8594 (Nov 10, 2020)

Been a nicotine using for 27 years.  Started with chewing tobacco and migrated to nicotine gum 16 yrs ago, but have never been able to quit the gum.

Going to keep a 7 day log to take me through a full week.  If anything substantial happens after 7 days I will post up, but don't want to leave a log open in perpetuity.   

Day 0:
Haven't had any nicotine in 10 hours. No real cravings, but anxiety about the potential of having one and not being able to satisfy it. 

The half life of nicotine is two hours so may have additional "day 0" posts as the day continues.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 10, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Been a nicotine using for 27 years.  Started with chewing tobacco and migrated to nicotine gum 16 yrs ago, but have never been able to quit the gum.
> 
> Going to keep a 7 day log to take me through a full week.  If anything substantial happens after 7 days I will post up, but don't want to leave a log open in perpetuity.
> 
> ...


I almost started this thread for you my friend. 

As a man, you don't need anything that owns you.  You own it.


----------



## xyokoma (Nov 10, 2020)

Rooting for you.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 10, 2020)

This was a tough one for me. I eventually switched over from the nicotine gum to some trident and that helped me quit it.

Good luck to you!


----------



## DOOM (Nov 10, 2020)

You can do it man! I smoked on and off for 20 years. I haven’t had a cig in six years. I didn’t think it was possible but it is!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2020)

Good luck dude. Been there and know what you're going through. It will happen.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 10, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> This was a tough one for me. I eventually switched over from the nicotine gum to some trident and that helped me quit it.
> 
> Good luck to you!



We think alike.  I made a Costco trip and got enough trident for a small concession stand .


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 10, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> We think alike.  I made a Costco trip and got enough trident for a small concession stand .



Best decision I ever made dude. It gets easier over time too.


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 10, 2020)

Good luck DK


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 10, 2020)

Watching close to see if I have the balls to try this myself. Years of juice have left me with raisin bran nuts.


----------



## Jin (Nov 10, 2020)

Quit smoking after my 40th birthday a little over two months ago. Was just too much with my 6 year old always talking about wanting to smoke. 

I don’t miss it. Good luck.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 10, 2020)

Good luck.

You guys are inspiring me to quit smoking. 

I know when I quit in the past that my appetite increases and I start gaining weight. 

I probably should wait until I am done getting my body fat percentage down. 

Maybe January.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Nov 10, 2020)

Good luck! Nothing good comes from nicotine!!


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 11, 2020)

Day 1:

Have had a slight headache since noon.  Have had some “ you know what would be good “ moments, but nothing severe.

Thus far feels like denying a pleasure as opposed to avoiding a pain in the sense that I am not having any anxiety and , except for the slight headache, any physical symptoms.  Would my brain light up with some?  Sure, but it doesn’t feel dim without it.

Also glad I am not dieting at the moment.  Filling the moments i would have some with food.  FUK it.  Planning a cut next year Anyways


----------



## Bobbyloads (Nov 11, 2020)

Let me know how it goes man you can do it.

Im trying to quit smoking myself it’s tough.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 11, 2020)

If your ready, you got it DK! I have struggled for the last 3 yrs. My go to is tic tacs. You can hide them in your lips and have fresh breath without chomping gum. Currently on the nicotine pouches. Not buying any more, and my tic tac stash is stocked. Time to kick it! Maximize the Gainz Boss! :32 (9):


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 11, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> If your ready, you got it DK! I have struggled for the last 3 yrs. My go to is tic tacs. You can hide them in your lips and have fresh breath without chomping gum. Currently on the nicotine pouches. Not buying any more, and my tic tac stash is stocked. Time to kick it! Maximize the Gainz Boss! :32 (9):



the light bulb for me was how different. in a good way , my leg workout was when my nicotine stash has run out and HWC’s kick in the a$$.  Forget about Tik tacs.  I am leaning on trident now, but with give them a try when I need a change.


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 11, 2020)

This is giving me the motivation to kick the Camels. I've been smoking for 20+ years. Let's do it together.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 11, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> This is giving me the motivation to kick the Camels. I've been smoking for 20+ years. Let's do it together.



I am all in. Let’s do it. Extending my log to 8 days.  Let’s get through these next 7.  Get you sh$t together tonight.  Our day 1 of 7 starts tomorrow.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 11, 2020)

Nice DK, excellent news here and DL this is awesome! You got this shit!!!! Following to root for you both! And anyone who wants to join fukkin get it!!!


----------



## jpreston250300 (Nov 11, 2020)

I quit chewing a can a day two weeks ago. Was ready to rip faces for about 5 days. People telling me to get some nic. gum to take edge off- didn’t do it.

Cut the cord and be done. Don’t tell an alcoholic to drink beer instead? What’s the point.

Increased hunger is great benefit that I didn’t even realize.  Plus it will be nice to have teeth when I’m 50. 









HollyWoodCole said:


> I almost started this thread for you my friend.
> 
> As a man, you don't need anything that owns you.  You own it.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 11, 2020)

yepper, GL !! i need to quit chewing, and think of it every day....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 11, 2020)

Fukk yeah, DK is starting a movement!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 11, 2020)

Chewing for little over 40 years, and always have grand plans of quitting, but funny how your brain quietly kicks those thoughts out hoping your conscience won't notice. Envy and admiration apply here dk, carry on!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 11, 2020)

Good luck man! I smoked and chewed for about 12 years and quit both for a year and started chewng again. Been at it for around 17 years and I'm almost a can a day.


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2020)

Just catching up on this now, great decision!!!

You're a strong man, you can beat the cravings. It's your life, your body, take control of it!!! :32 (3):


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 11, 2020)

Day 1:

No headache today and with it’s two hour half life can confidently say it’s out of my system.

no weakness in my resolve, but some interesting observations:

Feel a little dumb/ unfocused.  I think my brain is looking for a pulse of dopamine so keeps cycling through its Rolodex of nicotine, food, or sex hoping something will click.

Day doesn’t suck without it,  just doesn’t feel as good as it feels it could be.

cardio tonight will be the real test.  It’s one of those things that I associate with it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 11, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Day 1:
> 
> No headache today and with it’s two hour half life can confidently say it’s out of my system.
> 
> ...


I will forewarn you, the immediate feelings of a 'loss' will increase for the next bit.  Push through my friend!


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 12, 2020)

Day 2 

ehh

Maybe a little irritable?

Wife is quitting too.  She never smoked so the irony is that she is addicted to the gum.  Think she may be having a slightly harder time, but she is more stubborn than me so will refuse to fall back unless I do first.

Workouts are easier?  Not sure if nicotine was making my heart work harder so I am more efficient now or if I Am putting less work in because I don’t have that “kick”

cardio last night was a snooze.


----------



## Jin (Nov 12, 2020)

How did your wife come to chew nicotine gum?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> How did your wife come to chew nicotine gum?



You know how it is rude to have a piece of gum and not offer it to people around you?

yeah....that happen


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 12, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Day 2
> 
> ehh
> 
> ...


Your heart rate and BP should decrease across the board my friend.  It is extremely calming.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 13, 2020)

Day 3

Cravings stronger than they have been.  Scavenged through the house today to see if an errant piece of Nicorette had fallen in between the couch cushions, underneath the dryer, or had been left in a jacket pocket ( one hadn’t)

It’s strange.  I think I wanted to find one more than I wanted to chew one.  I don’t think it’s nicotine withdrawal as much as it’s dopamine dependence.

The plus side is this...: historically I would get headaches in the afternoon due to chewing enough gum to equate to a pack a day habit.  Not so today:


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 13, 2020)

Stick it out man, it's gonna get easier as time goes on...the farther you get away from that last time you had it.

Try to look at relapsing as having to start all over again and relive all the early cravings again.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 13, 2020)

DK, you've got this my friend.  

Only you can prevent forest fires.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 14, 2020)

Day 4

Really expected the weekend to be the worst, but it’s been a breeze.  A lot easier when I am not sitting in front of a pc for work and have things that I need to be up and moving around to accomplish.

Overall, nothing to report but another day’s progress.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 15, 2020)

Day 5

Still thinking about nicotine, but not obsessed with it.  The improvement in my workout and the improved endurance/ volume I can do has presented a compelling argument that I am better off with out.  Besides discovered this tastes better anyways 

#stillbulking
View attachment 10812


----------



## Jin (Nov 15, 2020)

This is great. Keep it up man. How’s the wife doing?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 15, 2020)

After 10 days it will become way easier.

After 20 days you should be completely detoxed. 

Meaning zero cravings and CNS returns to normal/healthy.

Your appetite may increase because food will taste so much better.

You GOT this!


----------



## Jin (Nov 15, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> After 10 days it will become way easier.
> 
> After 20 days you should be completely detoxed.
> 
> ...



How did you feel after 20 day once everything was out of your system? I didn’t notice a difference after the first week.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 15, 2020)

Second week was tough for me.  The argument that I'm an adult and would do as I pleased was on my mind more than once.  

DK, I hope you and the wife are doing well and break free of this!


----------



## Jin (Nov 15, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Second week was tough for me.  The argument that I'm an adult and would do as I pleased was on my mind more than once.
> 
> DK, I hope you and the wife are doing well and break free of this!



And I hope you can forgive yourself, someday. For getting your wife addicted to nicotine gum.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> And I hope you can forgive yourself, someday. For getting your wife addicted to nicotine gum.



We realized we can’t talk about it as two people discussing cravings only make both want it more, but she seems to be doing well


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey DK, how are things today my man?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 16, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Hey DK, how are things today my man?



Day 6:

Still get thoughts, but nothing overwhelming.  I've had to restock on the Trident I get from Costco.  The only thing I'd say is that this would have REALLY sucked if I was dieting at the same time.  I'm constantly eating.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 16, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Day 6:
> 
> Still get thoughts, but nothing overwhelming.  I've had to restock on the Trident I get from Costco.  The only thing I'd say is that this would have REALLY sucked if I was dieting at the same time.  I'm constantly eating.


I understand.  Quitting smoking has not done any favors to my beltline but damn I feel, smell, and breathe better.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 16, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Day 6:
> 
> Still get thoughts, but nothing overwhelming.  I've had to restock on the Trident I get from Costco.  The only thing I'd say is that this would have REALLY sucked if I was dieting at the same time.  I'm constantly eating.



I distinctly remember not ever feeling "full" from eating for quite some time after.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 17, 2020)

Day 7:

Successfully have gone without nicotine for 7 days and am going to stop making updates;  not because I think I am fully out of the woods, but because I needed a time bound goal to get me on my way.

Overall, days 2 and 3 were probably the hardest.  After that it became less of an obsession and more of a thought or wish. Sort of along the equivalent of the thought of eating a whole pan of brownies would be awesome, but also knowing it's not worth it.  

Going forward I know myself well enough that it has to be a complete stop.  If I were to open up the window again, I'd just through it and be where I started.

Thank you all for support and encouragement.  To say I wouldn't/couldn't have done this without your support and encouragement would be an under statement.  I'll keep you posted on any significant updates, but I think that going forward each day will be like the last;  a glimmer of a thought and the need for the will power to resist.


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> ...the thought of eating a whole pan of brownies would be awesome, but also knowing it's not worth it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 19, 2020)

Glad to hear things have gone so smoothly DK.

Don't think you're off the hook for me asking though.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 19, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Glad to hear things have gone so smoothly DK.
> 
> Don't think you're off the hook for me asking though.



Fair enough.  Appreciate the support


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 25, 2020)

Still going strong?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 25, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Still going strong?



appreciate you checking in.

Going strong is questionable, but still going.  There are things that I always chewed a piece of nicotine gum with like cardio, driving, and cleaning up after a meal that still trigger a craving.  The craving is a lot less intense than it was, but it’s still there.  

 Looking forward to when it’s second nature and not a deprivation.


----------

